# Firefo3 und seine Nachwirkungen...

## NightDragon

Morgen zusammen!

Ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen Firefox3 installiert. Jetzt schimpft emerge rum, weil OpenOffice usw... alle lieber firefox-2.0.0.14 haben wollen.

Gibts da eine Lösung Firefox3 zu verwenden UND ein Systemupdate zu machen ohne jammerei? (emerge world -DNvua)

----------

## gimpel

Da musst du Firefox3 mit USE="-xulrunner" und die anderen mit USE="-firefox xulrunner" installieren.

```
* net-libs/xulrunner

    gentoo:                  1.8.1.11 1.8.1.14 {:1.8} (1.9_rc1)RU (1.9_rc2)RU {:1.9} 

    installed:               1.8.1.14* {:1.8}

* www-client/mozilla-firefox

    gentoo:                  2.0.0.11 2.0.0.14 3.0_rc1-r1 3.0_rc2 {:0} 

    installed:               3.0_rc2* {:0} 
```

----------

## return13

und warum muss firefox mit -xulrunner emerged werden?

----------

## gimpel

 *return13 wrote:*   

> und warum muss firefox mit -xulrunner emerged werden?

 

Hast recht, ist ja slotted mittlerweile. Muss also nicht sein.

----------

## NightDragon

Ja uns spätestens beim mplayerplug-in funktioniert das nicht mehr.

----------

## Polynomial-C

FF-3 ist immer noch RC, soweit ich weiß. Laß das Ding mal endlich als finale Version erscheinen, dann stürzen sich auch die Pluginschreiber auf diese Version und passen ihre Plugins daran an. Ich habe zur Zeit ein ähnliches Problem mit seamonkey-2 (CVS) und dem nspluginwrapper, der nur bei den ersten drei bis vier Seiten vernünftig funktioniert, mit FF-2/SM-1.1 hingegen anstandlos zusammenarbeitet...

----------

## NightDragon

FF3 funktioniert hier wunderbar. Aber auch wenn FF3 ganz released wird, werde ich diese Abhängigkeitsprobleme haben.

D.h. wenn ich zurück zum Speicherfresse und Lahmbrowser FF2 muss, dann sterbe ich hier am Desktop.

Mir ist schon klar, dass irgendwann alles angepasst sein wird. Das kann aber gerade bei Gentoo einige Zeit dauern.

Und die Frage war nun, wie bekommt man das System soweit, dass es nicht jammert nur weil FF3 installiert ist.

Die Pakete die installiert sind, und unbedingt FF2 brauchen, müssen ja nicht upgedatet werden.

Aber soweit ich weiß bietet Emerge auch keine Optionen diese Unannehmlichkeit zu beheben.

Wäre toll, wenns nen Schalter geben würde für Ein Update frei nach dem Motto: Was geht, das mach, den Rest lass eben liegen.

----------

## misterjack

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Ja uns spätestens beim mplayerplug-in funktioniert das nicht mehr.

 

Nimm doch USE="nsplugin" emerge vlc  :Smile: 

Das neueste Openoffice sollte allerdings kein Firefox-2.0 verlangen, habe hier global USE="xulrunner" gesetzt und FF-3 drauf.

----------

## gimpel

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Ja uns spätestens beim mplayerplug-in funktioniert das nicht mehr.

 

Wieso, geht doch einwandfrei...

```
* net-www/mplayerplug-in

    gentoo:                  3.35 3.45 3.50 {:0} 

    installed:               3.50* {:0} 

    Description:             mplayer plug-in for Gecko based browsers

    Homepage:                http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/

    Relevant USE flags:      (divx) (-firefox) (gmedia) (gtk) (-linguas_cs) (-linguas_da) (linguas_de) (-linguas_en_US) (-linguas_es) (-linguas_fr) (-linguas_hu) (-linguas_it) (-linguas_ja) (-linguas_ko) (-linguas_nb) (-linguas_nl) (-linguas_pl) (-linguas_pt_BR) (-linguas_ru) (-linguas_se) (-linguas_sk) (-linguas_tr) (-linguas_wa) (-linguas_zh_CN) (-mplayer-bin) (nls) (quicktime) (-realmedia) (-seamonkey) (wmp)
```

Man beachte das -firefox -seamonkey, dann nimmt er xulrunner-1.8*.

----------

